# La Masereta



## da_strike

I have to translate a "fitxa" for a book whose title is "La Masereta". This is the short synopsis:

_Adaptació d'una canço popular que tracta dels dies de la setmana_.

Can anybody tell me what _masereta _means in English?

Thank you!

aidan


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

No serà pas _la masovera_?


----------



## da_strike

I don't know, I'm afraid I know next to nothing about popular Catalan songs! ...

but I just looked up la masovera on Google and that seems to make a lot more sense! So, assuming it is _masovera_ instead of _masereta_, my original question remains the same... how do you say it in English? 

Thank you!


----------



## Samaruc

"Masereta" is the feminine diminutive version of "maser", that means the same thing than "masover".

The word "maser" (or "masover") comes from "mas" (the typical country house in the Balearic Islands, Catalonia and the Land of Valencia) and refers to the person in charge of a "mas", who normally lives there but doesn't own it.

By the way, I think this is the song the book is based on:
_
LA MASERETA

La masereta se'n va al mercat
el dilluns ens porta lluç: lluç
el dimarts ens porta naps: Naps
el dimecres ens porta nespres: Nespres
el dijous ens porta ous: Ous
el divendres faves tendres: Faves tendres
el dissabte tot m'ho gaste: Tot m'ho gaste.
el diumenge tot m'ho menge: Tot m'ho menge._​

I hope it helps.


----------



## Tige

I used to sing "La masovera", but anyway, I think it has a difficult translation. How about "peasant girl"?


----------



## ernest_

Not that difficult, little boy! *Little mistress.*


----------



## Dixie!

_Little mistress_?  Però una masovera no és una pagesa? A mi em sona molt millor la proposta de Tige, _peasant girl_.


----------



## ernest_

No sé, no sé... si vas a una casa de pagès i dius "on és la mestressa?" la dona que surt és la masovera oi? Vaja, jo sempre ho he entès així, el masover i la masovera són els amos del mas (encara que no sigui seu), no uns pagesos qualsevol. Una altra cosa és que "peasant" té una connotació de "pobre" o "incult" que em sembla que no lliga massa.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ernest_ said:


> No sé, no sé... si vas a una casa de pagès i dius "on és la mestressa?" la dona que surt és la masovera oi? Vaja, jo sempre ho he entès així, el masover i la masovera són els amos del mas (encara que no sigui seu), no uns pagesos qualsevol. Una altra cosa és que "peasant" té una connotació de "pobre" o "incult" que em sembla que no lliga massa.


 
Ernest, em fa l'efecte que t'estàs fent un bon embolic i que ens estàs embolicant... El masover és qui té cura del mas, però no n'és l'amo (ser amo d'una cosa, que jo sàpiga, vol dir que et pertany... No? ). La masovera és la dona del masover (masover). Després hi ha aquesta altra paraula: maseter.

Això de _little mistress_ em sona ben estrany, com a la Dixie .

Bon dia tingueu tots


----------



## Amandla

I la traducció de masover o masovera no podria ser *farmer* o *tenant *?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo crec que _farmer_ està súper bé, Amandla . Mira què hi diu el "dicciu" - _a person who *operates* a farm_.

De tota manera, aquests termes que implícitament fan referència a una cosa tan autòctona i autèntica d'un lloc, com els *masos* a Catalunya, mai no són fàcils de traduir.

But yes, I personally like your idea, Amandla


----------



## Amandla

Sí la veritat és que no és fàcil perquè de "farmer" aquí en podem treure altres traduccions...


----------



## ernest_

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ernest, em fa l'efecte que t'estàs fent un bon embolic i que ens estàs embolicant... El masover és qui té cura del mas, però no n'és l'amo (ser amo d'una cosa, que jo sàpiga, vol dir que et pertany... No? ). La masovera és la dona del masover (masover). Després hi ha aquesta altra paraula: maseter.



Per simplificar el problema podem dir que maseter = masover. Ara, això de qui és l'amo, l'amo no ha de ser necessàriament el propietari. Del GREC:

 amo  


  [s. XIV; del cat. ant. _ama_ 'dida, mestressa', der. del ll. hispànic _amma_ 'dida'; tant _ama_ com _amo_ semblen presos del mossàrab i l'aragonès]

_ m_  *1 *  El qui té el domini d'alguna cosa.  

*2 *  El qui té algú sota el seu domini.  

*3 *  Cap de casa, el senyor respecte als criats, etc.  

*4 * _ dial_  Home que mena una possessió rústica de la qual paga renda al propietari.

En aquest cas seria l'accepció número 4. Per tant, es pot dir que el masover és l'amo del mas i la mestressa és la dona de l'amo (o l'amo directament). 



> Això de _little mistress_ em sona ben estrany, com a la Dixie .


També podria ser "farmer", com ha dit Amandla, però "mistress" crec que és millor en aquest cas perquè 1) és de gènere femení i 2) és "old-fashioned", igual que "masover/a", i molt típic dels contes que s'expliquen als nens.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ok, Ok, boy.


----------



## Tige

"Little mistress" em sona estrany en dos sentits: em recorda a contes infantils per una part, però per l'altra li veig connotacions sexuals (per l'amant i tot això...  Encara que potser avui tinc la ment retorçuda!). A més, s'ha perdut la referència al mas, que em sembla important...
Prefereixo les versions "peasant girl", "farmer girl", "farmer woman"...

Salutacions des de les inundacions del Midwest!!


----------



## Amandla

Tige said:


> Prefereixo les versions "peasant girl", "farmer girl", "farmer woman"...



Però encara que no es posi "girl" pot referir-se a una dona igualment no? La paraula per si sola, sense "girl", no es refereix a cap gènere en concret, no?


----------



## Amandla

ups s'ha enviat dos cops el mateix missatge. Editat.


----------



## Tige

Per això poso "girl", Amandla, perquè la cançó diu "la masovera", i no sé fins a quin punt Da Strike vol mantenir el sentit...


----------



## Amandla

Ok ok tige!


----------



## da_strike

In the end I went for "The Little Farmer Girl". Thank you very much for all your ideas and suggestions!

Aidan


----------



## frida-nc

masovera
 n  			         (f) (tenant) farmer's wife
http://www.catalandictionary.org/dict/cateng/catSpeakers/full/m.html

Not a Catalan speaker, but Da_strike asked a related question in the Spanish-English forum.
I leave it here, as not relevant there.


----------



## tamen

Perfectament això de "little farmer girl", que salva qualsevol possibililtat.  

Hi ha el cognom "Maseras", indiscutiblement relacionat amb aquesta "masereta".

A l'Alcover-Moll trobareu *maser*

MASER o MASERO, -ERA _m. __i f. _
Masover (val.). Com diria un masero de la serra de Penàguila, Guinot Capolls 100.
    Fon.: mazéɾo (val. no apitxat); maséɾo (val. apitxat).


----------

